# Sensor wiring



## kim.m.anthony (5 mo ago)

Can anyone help me with the correct wiring of this sensor pug? I pulled it out when pulling he head off. Only two pins - purple and light blue wires. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kim.m.anthony (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1.8TTony (5 mo ago)

Purple Left.
Blue Right.


----------



## 1.8TTony (5 mo ago)




----------



## 1.8TTony (5 mo ago)




----------



## 1.8TTony (5 mo ago)

There ya go.


----------



## kim.m.anthony (5 mo ago)

1.8TTony said:


> There ya go.


Champion mate! Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

